# My Rainie Falls run!



## Lasercat (May 7, 2021)

Figured y'all might enjoy this. Ran the main drop at Rainie last week. It was awesome, I'm still super pumped!

Prior to the trip I watched a bunch of videos of folks running Rainie, and noticed that those folks who held onto their oars over the drop pretty much 100% ended up swimming, so you'll notice I drop the oars and grab some straps before the edge. Looking back on it, it might have been better to grab the crossbar under my seat to prevent the launch forward, but I stayed in the boat, so I call that a win!


----------



## OregonianRG (Jun 14, 2010)

Great Job.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Nice run-came out right side up. I will disagree on dropping oars though but only from personal experience.


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice man!! Cajones majorus


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Too far right, and not enough left bow angle but if you were trying check your rigging it worked. Glad you kept the harry side up. A swim from that line will flush you right in to "Grand Central" and is miserable. It's complete with rebar and a long hold down time. Now is a good time to check the hair on the back of your neck because if it's not standing up your not paying attention.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Nicely done! 
Here's a shot from my last Rainy run...
It's the only logical run, in my mind.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

How'd that dry box taste? That couldn't have felt good. 
Nice run!


----------



## Lasercat (May 7, 2021)

Tanaman said:


> How'd that dry box taste? That couldn't have felt good.


Didn't actually hit it with my face, believe it or not. Got a couple scrapes on my legs, but otherwise totally unharmed!


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I ran it a few years ago in my 16' cat with pretty much the same results as the first guy. Got thrown forward but stayed on the boat. Not sure that "not letting go of the oars" was an option. Only casualty on my run was my cooler strap broke and the cooler flew open. Had rescue kayakers chasing spaghetti sauce and yogurt.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

I know it looks like a really bad left angle but if I could post a video from my phone, it shows the surf out from the left pile that works pretty well.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

If you don’t enjoy leading with your face, move a foot from the foot bar up to the top rail of the frame.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Great video OP. 



jgrebe said:


> I ran it a few years ago in my 16' cat with pretty much the same results as the first guy. Got thrown forward but stayed on the boat. Not sure that "not letting go of the oars" was an option. Only casualty on my run was my cooler strap broke and the cooler flew open. Had rescue kayakers chasing spaghetti sauce and yogurt.


A few years ago I had someone on a high water Middle Fork Salmon trip. I showed him where his drybag went and the two straps that were clove hitched to the frame for his bag. Every day for the first three days he would ask if both straps were needed. Finally on day four I told him everything that I care about on this boat has two straps on it. If. you don't care about your dry clothes and camp gear then just use one strap or batter yet no straps but I am not answering any more questions about how many straps we need today. 

For all frame to d ring connections and frame to box or cooler I use polyester straps instead of polypropylene. They take five times as much force to break and don't stretch. Use two unless you like the entertainment of watching kayakers chase your food down the river.


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

Lasercat said:


> Figured y'all might enjoy this. Ran the main drop at Rainie last week. It was awesome, I'm still super pumped!
> 
> Prior to the trip I watched a bunch of videos of folks running Rainie, and noticed that those folks who held onto their oars over the drop pretty much 100% ended up swimming, so you'll notice I drop the oars and grab some straps before the edge. Looking back on it, it might have been better to grab the crossbar under my seat to prevent the launch forward, but I stayed in the boat, so I cann that a win!


Gotta run the meat! Last year in May....


----------



## Ronnbo (Jul 16, 2019)

_what not to do.... _


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Ronnbo said:


> View attachment 79372
> _what not to do.... _


High water, too!


----------



## Seanter (Mar 16, 2019)

Glad you made it upright.


----------



## OldSkool (10 mo ago)

Splendid result! I’ve hiked down there, but never floated. 

Stoopid noob hypothetical question: What would happen to a 16ft oared bucket boat in this situation?


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Round boats do better in features like Rainey. For lack of a better description, they "hug" the water better on the way out.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Ronnbo said:


> View attachment 79372
> _what not to do.... _


And that guy behind you is like......"time to back pull to the fish ladder"


----------



## Ronnbo (Jul 16, 2019)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> And that guy behind you is like......"time to back pull to the fish ladder"


Exactly what happened.


----------

